# Do i need to treat plywood ????????????????



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Hiya all, So almost finished my Plywood Vivarium now. 

But ive just had a thought that i might need to Treat the plywood with something before putting my beardie in !???????!!!

Anyone know if i do need to treat Ply ??? 

Be a right bugger if i do now because ive pritty much just got to put the glass in & the vivs finished. :bash:

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

Ultimate Stench said:


> Hiya all, So almost finished my Plywood Vivarium now.
> 
> But ive just had a thought that i might need to Treat the plywood with something before putting my beardie in !???????!!!
> 
> ...


What type of ply wood is it?

If its marine ply then yes it needs to be treated


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Ermm im not too sure, I brought it from b&q....Will a pic help ???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it cost £28 then it's not marine ply, just stain it with a low voc external varnish and off you go


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

Ultimate Stench said:


> Ermm im not too sure, I brought it from b&q....Will a pic help ???


Depending on the plywood you got, applying varnish always helps it too last longer, but considering its going to be a Viv for a bearded dragon, and it will be dry, you may get away with it. 

Unfortunately it's difficult to tell without knowing exactly what it is, there will be people on here that will know for certain. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Meko said:


> if it cost £28 then it's not marine ply, just stain it with a low voc external varnish and off you go


Yeah it did cost £28 per sheet, So does it need to be treated then ???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not really but it'll benefit from being sanded down and a couple of coats of (low voc) varnish to make it look nicer and get rid of any splinters.


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok cheers mate will get on to it soon.

Do you know what sand paper i need ?? & Would a gloss varnish leave a good finish on this Ply ???

:no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no idea which sandpaper. I'm doing this one in ply










i didn't have an electric sander so bought a black and decker mouse and used the ones it came with. matt would probably look better or the light will reflect off it/


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are using marine ply what should it be sealed with?


----------

